# Vinebrite Filter



## scubaman2151 (Feb 4, 2008)

I am looking at getting this filter:


http://www.midwestsupplies.com/products/ProdByID.aspx?ProdID=4252


The site that sells that also sells these pads:


http://www.midwestsupplies.com/products/ProdByID.aspx?ProdID=4253


It seems like these are the only pads for this, is that correct? Or would I need aditional pads as well?


Scuba


----------



## grapeman (Feb 4, 2008)

Scuba- Why don't you call George and talk to him about this? He sells the same thing and his come with the 6 filters which makes it about the same price. He also sells a much cheaper filter for the Vin Bite Filter in a larger quantity. He can fill you in on what he carries for pads for them.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 4, 2008)

This is Georges and it comes with 6 pads and everything you seen in the OTHER picture. I have this same set up and it works well and it is cheap, does take a while though.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 4, 2008)

I just placed a order from George and the Vinebrite was in there so im happy .


Scuba


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 5, 2008)

I use the same filter, and it works great for me. You might want to get the 3/8" auto-siphon to use with it, as that matches better with the tubing size of the filter.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 9, 2008)

OK so I just got the filter in the mail today. I got two packets of chemicals with the filter, Vin Clear and Super Enzyme. what are these used for? Also on the bottom of the filter there is no tube that goes from there to the bottom of the carboy, if the wine is just filtering through and then splashing to the bottom wont this let a ton of oxygen into the wine and oxidize it?


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Feb 9, 2008)

Since you sit this right on top of the carboy it doesnt let much oxygen into the carboy. The Super enzyme is used in fruit wines to break down the fruit cellular walls and pectin to get all the color and flavor out of a fruit and to break up any pectin haze. The Vin Clear is a fining agent like Isinglass or SuperKleer that comes with the kits. Ive never used these as of yet so I cant say how they work. Pay attention when using this filter as the shut off vave has to be in the right position or the wine will leak ot through the hose on top.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 9, 2008)

I am going to make that strawberry wine, should I use the packet of Super Enzyme in it?


----------



## PolishWineP (Feb 10, 2008)

Scuba! Nice choice in filters. I have one and haven't had to use it often, but when I do, I like here. Here's a link to a tutorial for it. http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1117



I always review this before using it. We also got the clearing agents with our filter and used one of those the other day. Can't remember which one we use or on what we used it, but we did.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2008)

I would use the Enzyme since you will need it in there anyway.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 10, 2008)

PolishWineP said:


> Scuba! Nice choice in filters. I have one and haven't had to use it often, but when I do, I like here. Here's a link to a tutorial for it. http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=1117
> 
> 
> 
> I always review this before using it. We also got the clearing agents with our filter and used one of those the other day. Can't remember which one we use or on what we used it, but we did.




Nice tutorial. Thanks.


Scuba


----------



## NorthernWinos (Feb 10, 2008)

I have to get one of these......as well as many other toys.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 10, 2008)

Ok Im kinda confused on what the little tube with the valve does, the one that stick up into the air, what does it do?


Scuba


----------



## grapeman (Feb 10, 2008)

It helps to bleed out the air as you fill the filter from the siphon tube. Once the wine starts to come out you know it is full. Shut it off at that time.


----------



## Wade E (Feb 10, 2008)

As soon as you have wine going into carboy or wine starting to come out that valve close it or you will have mess so keep a good eye on it and dont throw away the instructions so you can refer back to it and dbl check it before using it the next time.


----------



## PeterZ (Feb 15, 2008)

The valve is for purging the filter body of air. If the wine is not fully degassed then CO2 can build up in the filter body, so you can purge it on the fly during filtration. Any time gas builds up in the filter body it tries to rise against the wine flowing in (down the tube) and the net result is that flow slows or stops. The little valve lets you purge the gas out.


----------

